# How important is Chondroitin?



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dasuquin is getting expensive. I can buy Cosequin ASU equine powder, have equal amounts of glucosamine, a little less MSM, just over amount of ASU but the chondroitin will be half that of Dasuquin

Cosequin ASU equine per 2 g
900 mg Gluc
620 mg MSM
150 mg Chondr.
130 mg ASU

Dasuquin w/ MSM per tab
900 mg Gluc.
350 mg Chondr.
800 mg MSM
90 mg ASU

AND...I would have enough for 2 dogs for 1 year for $113.

She gets poultry necks for her meals which have chondroitin and she gets tracheas from the butcher, again loaded with chondroitin.

So all things added up....does it equal the Dasuquin with MSM? Or is there a synergy involved in the ingredients for the specifics amounts?


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Looks good to me. You could always try it and if you see her slipping, pick up some inexpensive chondroitin at the vitamin shoppe.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read an article that the body doesn't absorb chondroitin well anyways. I just can't find the article again.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

I wouldn't want to mess with that. We buy human glucosamine/ chondroitin and it works great. Much cheaper than for a dog. You can eve find sales that are buy one get one free.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

wouldn't want to mess with what?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Anyone else?


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

Nowadays, supplements are the "thing". Unless I or my critters have a specific problem, I don't use supplements. Synthetics lose almost 70% of their worth - goes right in the toilet (or on the lawn) via urine. It's MUCH better to give the foods loaded with the specific vitamin or mineral for which you're looking. Bodies metabolize the foods much better than a pill, so the body retains the ingredients better.

(That last sentence is based upon scientific studies, not just my opinion. But it makes sense. The body will process real chicken better than plastic chicken.)

In other words, I don't waste time or money on something I can feed naturally.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I read similar information and agree. It's why I don't take vitamins unless I know it comes from natural sources. I do see results from Dasuquin for Jax, and Banshee needs to be on something as well. Unfortunately, Banshee can not have any bone due to her CRF so that severely limits choices and Jax has HD so needs additional supplements. I can't get more natural than feeding RAW, which I do, so I really need something additional.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I'm picking up Dasuqin tomorrow, I'm curious to see if it's gone up here.
I think Dasuquin also has pain reliever in it. I take the same glucosamine chondroitin msm suppliement I give to the dogs.
I know a lot of horse/dog/human products are similar, ask your vet for a second opinion on the product or better yet contact the manufacturer.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

My last dog had HD ... I gave her glucosamine and yucca - she did awesome on just those two ... otherwise i can't add anything else ... sorry!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

kiya said:


> I'm picking up Dasuqin tomorrow, I'm curious to see if it's gone up here.
> I think Dasuquin also has pain reliever in it.


Dasuquin has
Glucosamine
Chondroitin
ASU (Avocado/soybean)

I get the Dasuquin w/ MSM

There is no pain reliever. These products seem to work better than other joint supplements, possibly because of the quality of the ingredients.

Dasuquin w/ MSM, on Amazon.com, has gone up $20 to about $100 for 150 chewables.


----------



## Olivers mama (Oct 13, 2010)

I'd watch the soybean. For all who push this plant ingredient, it also can cause thyroid problems in both humans 7 dogs.

Glucosamine + yucca has been proven (but I an't find the darn article) to be a superior product to chondroitin. I worked for a vet that also added natural aloe to that. Have no idea if it really worked, but I know the dogs liked the aloe & their fur got more shiney.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Bone Broth....

These are interesting reads
http://adc.bmj.com/content/9/52/251.full.pdf
Naturopathic Physician on Her Career Choice (Feb/Mar 2005)

It doesn't look like there is really that much phosphorus in the bone broth, at least for stage 1 CRF.


----------



## vicky2200 (Oct 29, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> wouldn't want to mess with what?


I assume you would be using liquid, right? It would be too much of a pain to draw it up and try to get it down the dog (for me). Originally, Dakota was on liquid medication for his seizures. It was a disaster. He would NOT take it unless it was in something delicious like peanut butter. It just helped make him fat, which didn't help his poor joints.

If you think you can manage the liquid, or it isn't liquid (it would be difficult to cut a horse sized pill down to a dog sized?) you could try it and if the lower amount of chondroitin is a problem, you could switch. But then you would likely be wasting product.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

that's a powder that can easily be mixed with food.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I picked up the Dasuquin saturday, still $73. 
Thinking back the vet probably said Apache "needed a pain reliever" with the dasuquin rather than there was a pain reliever in it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dasuquin w/ MSM on Amazon has gone up. I don't know about regular Dasuquin. 

I bought a years worth for Jax and Banshee at a good price this weekend.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

Monica carries a joint supplement, not sure how it compares to the price of the Dasuquin? Joint Complex

Shipping cost will be more since it comes from Canada.

Michaela


----------

